# Prayers and positive thoughts needed for a dog



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Three years ago I moved from Brazil to US and left my poodle Lili with my mom there. They take care of and keep company to each other. 

My mom just sent me an email that Lili seems to be very sick. She didn't eat at all today, seems week and might be dehydrated. My mom is not very good at taking care of ill animals, and it seems like this situation has been happening for a few days but she postponed vet care because of the holidays and the fact that my great grandmother has been hospitalized recently.

Anyway, she's taking my dog to the vet tomorrow morning, and I just wanted to ask for you guys to pray for her or send some good thoughts in her direction. I need her to get better, I can't even imagine losing her now without seeing her little face one last time.  

Thank you,


----------



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

you have my prayers...everything will be ok. just keep the faith


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll be praying for a good outcome.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

That's so terrible. It's so hard to have a sick and not be able to do anything. When I moved to Toronto I left behind three cats with Mom. One of them recently became seriously ill and My Mom made the decision to help her pass. I couldn't be there to say goodbye and I miss her so much but the worst part is another six months and she would have come to live with me. 

I hope that your dog gets better and that you get to visit her soon.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

She passed away this morning.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry to hear Lili passed away! The good thoughts I had been sending to her are now coming full force to you! I hope she passed away peacefully and that you are ok. Lots of love and hugs! If you have any photos of Lili I would love to see them, I bet she was beautiful.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear of Lili's passing. Its always amazing how these animals can touch our lives. Lili knew you loved her, and would have been there if you could have. I'm thinking of you today. *hugs*


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Hugs


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet baby.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i am very sorry.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you for all of you who have posted here. It means a lot.

It hurts a lot but I know it will get better. At least she isn't sick and suffering anymore. She had had a stroke and according to the vet her heart beat and vital functions were very very slow. I'm glad she passed away with my mom by her side, they had become very close in the past few years.

I love you, Lili. Always will. You were such a good dog and I'll never forget you.


----------

